# best tool-kit to have while riding?



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I always carry my Burton Bullet Tool with me in a Cargo pocket in my pants. I like it because it has a ratchet system, with a good hand grip. I'm an instructor so the ratchet comes in handy with how many times I have to get it out for students. They do make tools that fit on your belt which is a good emergency on hill thing to have if worried about falling on a tool. I wouldn't carry a tool in my jacket however nor side hand pockets in my pants. Stuff in those pockets really hurt to fall on.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't recommend any of those cheap tools you can buy at your local shop. The Burton, Dakine etc. all suck. They rust easy, are made of low grade metals and generally are poor quality.

At a resort, I carry a short #3 Phillips screwdriver. It's a Craftsman Professional, $7 but well worth it. I also carry a mini butane blowtorch, a lighter and ptex candles. 

I want to replace all my screws with one size allen head bolts but I need to source them first. As it is I only need the one screwdriver for anything to do with my gear.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

gjsnowboarder said:


> Stuff in those pockets really hurt to fall on.


I just carry a small leatherman multi tool because when it folds down, there's no knobs or pointy things sticking out. The phillips head is close enough in size to all my binding bolts to make emergency repairs and the pliers and knife come in handy.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Leatherman is just a good tool to have anywhere you go. 



Bones said:


> I just carry a small leatherman multi tool because when it folds down, there's no knobs or pointy things sticking out. The phillips head is close enough in size to all my binding bolts to make emergency repairs and the pliers and knife come in handy.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I carry this with me. I think I paid like $6 for it on clearance at Zumiez or some shit like that. I like that it is a T handle, so it can be used with gloves on when it's stupid cold and you can still get great torque on it. I also like how the handle is hollow so it holds all of the attachments.

However, since I ride Flux bindigs now, all I really need is a screwdriver that fits the screws that secure the bindings to the board. All of the adjustments to the bindings are tooless.

However, I still carry the Dakine because of the T handle. That's crucial to really get that torque to secure those bindings. That's why I don't like a Leatherman for that job. You just can't get the torque you need from a Leatherman. But, it beats nothing. If your bindings get loose, it'll get you to a tool bench.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I also carry a leatherman multi tool. I carry it in a little pouch so it doesn't poke me. Has come in handy so many times, especially when I had crappy bindings.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

1 allen key
bindings are toolless, except for bindings to board


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I carry this with me. I think I paid like $6 for it on clearance at Zumiez or some shit like that. I like that it is a T handle, so it can be used with gloves on when it's stupid cold and you can still get great torque on it. I also like how the handle is hollow so it holds all of the attachments.
> 
> However, since I ride Flux bindigs now, all I really need is a screwdriver that fits the screws that secure the bindings to the board. All of the adjustments to the bindings are tooless.
> 
> However, I still carry the Dakine because of the T handle. That's crucial to really get that torque to secure those bindings. That's why I don't like a Leatherman for that job. You just can't get the torque you need from a Leatherman. But, it beats nothing. If your bindings get loose, it'll get you to a tool bench.


I carry the same one, very happy with its ease of use, not sharp protruding edges and havent had any issues with it causing more damage in a crash, for on slope repairs i think its a good cheap investment


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

686 studded snow toolbelt


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I have this Bakoda tool with a whistle on the cap too. Only carry it my first time out with a new set of bindings and/or board so I can make adjustments on the fly if I need to. Hate using the ones they have locked to a cable.


----------



## Um...? (Jan 22, 2009)

+1 for Leatherman. 

That shit has saved me many a times.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I ride with a back pack now... I carry a torque tool and extra screws.

The back pack is surprising unnoticeable and makes life much easier.... I have a camel pak in it and I also carry spare goggles, gloves, and food in it. And that's just for in bounds riding.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I got a hydration pack from Costco for $30 and I've fallen on it and crushed it beaten it up and it was one of the single best snowsport purchases I've ever made. SO convenient, and it helps me keep my energy up all day.



Milo303 said:


> I ride with a back pack now... I carry a torque tool and extra screws.
> 
> The back pack is surprising unnoticeable and makes life much easier.... I have a camel pak in it and I also carry spare goggles, gloves, and food in it. And that's just for in bounds riding.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya I got a 100oz camelpak from REI on sale for $20..... Can't beat that!


----------

